# Capsized. What happened?



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Seen CG headed to a capsized boat 5 miles southeast of Pcola. Anyone hear the final result? 
what happened? VHF said it was 25 footer. Hope everyone was ok.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

It wasnt me folks.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Heard multiple reports of capsized boats on Ch 16 today.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What time of day?


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> What time of day?


About 2pm.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> It wasnt me folks.


 

Sorry Murph, but I found that Halarious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Heard 2 different incidents reported on 16 yesterday...one went from capsized to submerged.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I heard also on 16 if anyone finds out let us know


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll sell you the numbers to the submerged "wreck" for $99.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

There was a capsized shamrock west of the bridge rubble off Ft. Morgan Saturday as well.. Crew was rescued.. not sure what happened with the boat...


----------

